# Your Character Archetype & Party Role?



## surskitty (Dec 2, 2008)

Just wondering what you think you'd be in a fantasy RPG-type-thing.  Or want to be.  Also general character personality archetypes!


Tsundere-esque mage (buffs/debuffs mainly, with up to upper/mid-level healing and attack spells for the end-game) with, of course, absolutely no defense or physical attack worth mentioning, except in CHARACTERS NOT TO USE FOR A NO-MAGIC CHALLENGE.

I wouldn't have a romantic subplot: instead, maxed affection points would likely lead to... idk.  declaration of BEST FRIENDS FOREVER and then subsequent pantsing of the main character's Token Love Interest.  There would probably be subtext with the party's yandere and, in fact, half of the party.


WHAT ABOUT YOU GUYS

ETA: FEWER LINKS PLOX


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 2, 2008)

The Bratty Half-Pint Clingy Jealous Girl, of course. Who is almost completely useless but would have sparkly happy... feather magic or something!


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd be the Cat Girl with a Huge Gun/Weapon of some kind :D  Preferably a Rocket Launcher or Axe something similar.  I'd be all "Oh hi I'm cute *BANG* you're dead! :D'


----------



## spaekle (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd probably be a comedically-used Dirty Coward who acts all big and tough up until I'm faced with an actual fight. Perhaps a particularly wimpy variation of the Gentleman Thief who's so good at running away that they don't even know what the hell they're supposed to do if they're caught?  I sure as hell wouldn't be able to fight. I'd probably be a character that people either like or find really fucking annoying. xD


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd be a Sorcerer that is Asexual, wears Glasses, who needs a purpose in life.


----------



## PichuK (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd probably be The Baxter-archer that can't really do anything.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, after looking through a bunch of them, I'll say I'd probably be a Noble Demon, who happens to be the Tall, Dark, and Snarky Aloof Big Brother of the 'main character,' as well as Blue Oni to their Red Oni.

Also possibly Genius Bruiser who's Brilliant but Lazy


----------



## theinsanething (Dec 2, 2008)

As a Party Role; Spellcasting Fencer, fight things off with a Light Weapon and Buckler, and if necessary, cast Offencive, Status or Self-Buffing Spells. Defensive stats would be mediocre though.

Dunno about Character Role, though, my personality changes like the phases of the moon.

Maybe the  Covert Pervert , Dark Shocktail could agree with me on this. I could argueably say I'm the Vegeta and Kakarot as well.


----------



## see ya (Dec 2, 2008)

Gee, I gotta think about this...I can't seem to find any tropes that fit me very well. 

I guess I'm the Perky Goth who has more than a touch of Cloudcuckoolander. Also has a very, very mild case of Type B Tsundere behavior. However, I probably won't have a romantic subplot, and if I do, it'll be with the team's supporting "geeky" character, and it will be relatively drama-free. 

As far as actual combat skills, though, I'd probably be close to a Bard from D&D, as in I can do a little bit of everything, but no one thing particularly well (and there's nothing wrong with that! D:<). I'd probably be a bit more defensive, focusing mostly on buffs/debuffs, and I'd wield a heavy, powerful weapon, like a morningstar.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd be the quiet and nice but (book) smart Spock who acts a tank.

Edit: Only sane man is a possibility, dependant on the rest of the party


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 2, 2008)

A mix of Broken Hero and Bishonen pretty much defines me as a person.

DEFINITELY not a physical attacker type - if I have to be given a weapon, it'd be a staff/rod/magicky thing. Being a black mage type is wishful thinking; I'm more likely to be a white mage, with lots of healing, buffs and an ultimate limit-break-style attack where I summon Cthulhu or some awesome shit like that.

I'd probably not be a main character. Certainly not any romantic subplots, unless there's an extremely cruel, vicious and sadistic female black mage in the party, in which case I become her bitch. If there's no aforementioned black mage, then I probably end up being the bitch/guardian of any lolimages that wind up in the party.

Anyone who's played Fire Emblem might be familiar with Rhys, the wimpy healer who takes five million years to gain exp and ends up with light magic and nothing else. That's me in a nutshell.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 3, 2008)

If this is what we _would _be, I'd probably be a Genki Girl, to be honest. Also a Lethal Chef, probably a Bottle Fairy, who's an Improbable Weapon User (I want to use my scarf as a weapon, dammit X3), with gratuitious amounts of Ho Yay. Because it's great.

If it's what we'd _like _to be, I'd be a Scary Black Man.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd probably be a Trickster (NotSo)Stoic (the last paragraph before the next heading) My fighting style is very similar to a Monk from the Final Fantasy series. I use my legs and fists in combat, and I'd probably have a rage bar that fills up to show how strong my attack will be. (Like some of those games where you have to hit a certain point to do well at all)

I'd probably either be a guest or at most an unlockable. I highly doubt I'd be a main character, let alone even used, since people usually don't like my kind of character xD

However, I'd love to be an Improbable Weapon User xD


----------



## Cheetah (Dec 4, 2008)

Me? I'm the Cloudcukoolander magician whose only spells are Useless Useful Spells. I'd also try to be proficient with a Blade On A Stick, but I'd probably end up being an Improbable Weapon User.

I'd probably be the one character you can only get after gratuitous amounts of Cherry Tapping, and by that point I'm Overrated and Underleveled. Yeah, I'd be a Joke Character. :3

Maxing out my affection meter would trigger a Slap Slap Kiss scene, only with hugging instead of kissing.


----------



## Sylph (Dec 4, 2008)

I believe I'm the Scythe wielding Necromancer that can summon the spirits of the damned to do my bidding.

I summon them around this time to wander the streets, putting Christmas hats on the scared human beings on the sidewalks and alley ways. They aren't really evil, just a mindless horde that does my bidding.

So, I'm not a "Good" guy, nor am I "Evil" per say. I'm just someone you don't want to tick off *grin*


----------



## Flareth (Dec 6, 2008)

I'd WANT to be:

I'd be a talking animal that whips it good. I'd be the smart guy and a jerk with the heart of gold. Probably a nurse with good intentons (Heck, it'd be nice to be a Hello Nurse), the strange girl, and the Tsundre.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 6, 2008)

I AM, in real life, a DEADPAN SNARKER


----------



## surskitty (Dec 6, 2008)

I can't imagine that you're a very good one.


psst guys if you try to describe yourself as funny or smart, you probably aren't :(

also note the eta :( DO YOU ACTUALLY NEED LINKS FOR THINGS LIKE "DEADPAN SNARKER" (no, not really: everyone knows what 'deadpan' and 'snark' mean)


----------



## Clover (Dec 7, 2008)

I want to be a wavemaster |B or white mage. dk about tropey tropes.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd post something, but I don't know what an affection meter is.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 7, 2008)

I was referencing some video games where you can pick certain options to get characters to like you more.  :(


----------



## surskitty (Dec 14, 2008)

... "fewer links plox" does not mean "LINK TO TVTROPES MORE"

you can settle on a character description without using tvtropes

no seriously

you can


----------



## Zuu (Dec 14, 2008)

evidently I am the guy with attack spells only that has a horrible magic attack score. oh and I'm a yandere.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 14, 2008)

A very "silent hero"-esque guy with a longcoat and random guns inside aforementioned coat. Always has more than 5 firearms under his coat, and a giant hat even indoors.

Very tsundere, focusing on the "angry, glaring at the world" side and a love interest that he can never bring himself to talk to, turning into a babbling mess once within earshot of said girl.

In battle, always with the fast, ranged attacks. Usually carries all the weapons under his coat which probably has a cloak room of its own. Eastwood-esque one-liners and bad puns are his specialty along with an arsenal enough to humiliate NATO and the British Army combined. If ever I get maxed affection, it would be more of a "owes life to hero and must bulletdive every single time" thing.


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 15, 2008)

That random NPC, usually with no relevance to the story at all, who always shows up in impossible places and apparently has no difficulty at all getting there.

Y'know, the one that makes people ask "How the hell did that guy get here before me, even with the ridiculously overpowered random-encounter monsters that show up every three steps and the locked door that I have the only key to?"

Don't know if there's a specific term for it, but most RPGs have one, whether it's a specific character or just some random merchant-type person.


----------



## Valor (Dec 15, 2008)

Pissed off neutral guy. With a one-handed axe. Kinda like Scorpion.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 15, 2008)

I would probably be the silent one that is against the heroes. Someway, somehow, I sever the links to my comrades and join the heroes on their noble crusade... only to betray them under mind control.

My class, would have to be something of a magical type.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 15, 2008)

In battle, I imagine I'd use some basic fighting skills but be better at summoning creatures/supporting team-mates. Not sure how my stats would rank up...Probably have to ask IT about that sort of thing.  

As a character role, I guess the "cute but tough" one. Pretty tomboyish and playful but can also be thoughtful and sometimes away with the fairies :3 I think the Affection Meter is to do with friendship, right? Well, when mine fills I'll just be uber happy and friendly. No sudden crushes or love interests to the main charrie.


----------



## Capitain Jay (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd be a bard because y'know I like bards. The whole thing seems a bit cool. I'd be fighting with rapiers and musical instruments, but it'd still be a bit cool. I'd be a bit of a dirty coward, only fighting the enemy is pathetically weak, if I'm physically restrained from running or other, generally obvious reasons. I'd be hankerin' for a Fastball Special - in the opposite direction of the enemy, but still - and if my Affection meter was maxed out (haha yeah right) I'd possibly be extremely loyal to the main character, to the point of not running out on them despite the dirty cowardiness.


----------



## theinsanething (Dec 16, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> In battle, I imagine I'd use some basic fighting skills but be better at summoning creatures/supporting team-mates. Not sure how my stats would rank up...Probably have to ask IT about that sort of thing.


Fairly balanced, leaning more towards defencive stats, low initiative stat however.

=D


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Dec 17, 2008)

;-; I don't think I have one.... Because... I try to do something I haven't done before every time I RP...

I guess they are usually conflicted in some way, or have a lot of flaws....


----------



## surskitty (Dec 17, 2008)

FMC_x_ANS said:


> ;-; I don't think I have one.... Because... I try to do something I haven't done before every time I RP...
> 
> I guess they are usually conflicted in some way, or have a lot of flaws....


Um.

This is not about what you roleplay.  This is about what role you would serve if you were an RPG-esque character.


----------

